# Impossible de retrouver un tuto pour démonter un imac



## Keikoku (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

il y a déjà beaucpoup de temps, j'avais croisé sur ce site un tutoriel pour ouvrir un imac.

Je ne le retrouve plus, il me semble que c'était un tuto offert par le site, et non le forum, mais peut-être que je me trompe.

J'ai fait pas mald e recherches dans l'archive du site et aussi par google, mais je ne trouve pas mon bohneur.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?

Merci!


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Septembre 2012)

hum surement un lien vers ifixit http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iMac-Intel-27-Inch/1236/1


----------



## melaure (4 Septembre 2012)

Oui enfin là c'est pour le 27", mais c'est le bon site avec des guides pour tous les Macs récents.


----------



## Keikoku (5 Septembre 2012)

Merci! C'est super de votre part! J'espère y arriver sans faire de merde...

@+!


----------



## Keikoku (12 Septembre 2012)

J'ai juste un souci assez important:

Dans le tuto, il y a différentes générations de 24 pouces. Comment savoir laquelle est la mienne?

Merci d'avance!

PS: C'est assez urgent, car je dois l'ouvrir aujourd'hui, et j'aurais besoin de plus de matos si c'est la version ou je dois oter la vitre :/


----------



## itOtO (13 Septembre 2012)

Il y a un petit utilitaire pour reconnaitre son Mac sur ifixit:
http://www.ifixit.com/Info/ID-your-Mac


----------



## Keikoku (13 Septembre 2012)

Merci toto


----------



## Keikoku (26 Septembre 2012)

J'ai un souci... j'ai eu beau regarder, je ne trouve rien.

J'ai un numero de modèle: A1312 mais ça ne semble pas correspondre aux imac intel

EDIT:

Ok je crois que j'ai trouvé désolé -.- (boulet spotted)


----------



## r e m y (27 Septembre 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> ... C'est assez urgent, car je dois l'ouvrir aujourd'hui, et j'aurais besoin de plus de matos si c'est la version ou je dois oter la vitre :/


 
Si c'est un modèle d'iMac en aluminium, tu dois obligatoirement enlever la vitre avec une ventouse


----------



## melaure (27 Septembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Si c'est un modèle d'iMac en aluminium, tu dois obligatoirement enlever la vitre avec une ventouse



Oui bon courage !


----------

